

Not So Fast: Sony's PlayStation Network Hacked Again - illdave
http://thenextweb.com/industry/2011/05/18/not-so-fast-sonys-playstation-network-hacked-again/

======
Jun8
I think, at this point you either have to be insanely loyal or pretty clueless
to still use PSN. Yet, Sony was saying yesterday that only a small percentage
of users are deleting their accounts. What gives?

~~~
slmbrhrt
I think a lot of the inertia is due to the fear that deleting an account could
invalidate your purchases with that account. I've bought a few games and DLC
packs myself--there's a lot of content I own* that I'd suddenly lose out on.
It may be chump change, but I'm not about to walk away from money I've spent
in good faith.

I think at this point if Sony would give us a cut-and-run solution to let us
kill our accounts but keep our purchases--they won't--we'd see a surge in
account deletions, especially after today's news.

Probably worth mentioning that I don't play many online games, so most of the
time when I sign on it's to buy single-player content.

~~~
wccrawford
Exactly right. If you delete your account, all your purchases disappear. For
some of us, that's hundreds of dollars.

I won't ever hand Sony a credit card again, and I'm limiting my purchases to
exclusives... And even then, I'll think long and hard before I give them the
money for those.

~~~
windsurfer
It sounds so strange to say that your "purchases dissapear". It's as if Sony
steals them from you.

Not that I'm saying they are stealing it, it just sounds surreal.

~~~
wccrawford
If it weren't my own action causing it, it would be exactly like Sony stealing
them.

------
AlexC04
As a tangent to the article itself, is "THENEXTWEB" a scraper site or content
farm?

Who the hell ends an article with this sentence?

    
    
        If a multi-billion dollar company like Sony can have the
    
    

Do they not have editors? Do they not check what they post after it's posted?

~~~
bayleo
Maybe they got confused since most of the income/valuation figures for Sony
are in Yen.

------
sukuriant
Reseting passwords using email addresses and birthdays.

Admittedly, given the information that Sony knows about you, what else could
they use to reset passwords that the bad guys don't have?

Edit: Wait, reading more of the articles, this exploit doesn't send a password
reset email, or similar, to the users; and just allows them to enter a new
password? That's ... convenient, but at an enormous cost. I retract my
confusion.

------
sabat
Somewhat ironic: PSN HQ is in Redwood Shores, also home to a few high-profile
security companies like Qualys, Imperva, and Checkpoint.

You'd think that after two successful hacking incidents, the execs would have
brought in top-notch security people to get the house in order. (Maybe they
thought they did.)

~~~
masklinn
Even if they did, PSN is a fairly big piece of IT and considering what we've
seen so far I'd expect the issues to run deep into the system. It's not like a
month is sufficient to completely reimplement everything from the ground up,
especially when SCE first spent a week saying everything was fine and nothing
had happened.

------
acron0
:(

------
iamdave
Will someone pull these assholes aside, slap them a couple of times and remind
them that they're messing stuff up for the rest of us? Call of Duty
multiplayer be damned, every time this happens they're giving those knee-jerk,
reactionary geniuses in Washington more rope to hang us all with when it comes
to the Internet.

~~~
dagw
Which "assholes" are you talking about? The Sony developers who left a huge
glaring security hole wide open on their website, the third-party security
consultants whom Sony hired to catch these kinds of mistakes before going live
or the person who spotted the obvious security flaw and did the reasonable
thing to alert Sony about their mistake.

~~~
sigzero
Is the "reasonable" thing here "hacking the sony site"? If it is, you are
wrong. That isn't reasonable.

~~~
pemulis
Hacking the site? They found an obvious security vulnerability, tested it, and
alerted the company. What should they have done? Sit back and wait for a bad
actor to exploit it?

~~~
iamdave
Okay did you read the article? It points directly to a link that explains how
someone found yet another vulnerability in PSN and that individuals were
already exploiting it.

[http://sony.nyleveia.com/2011/05/17/warning-all-psn-users-
yo...](http://sony.nyleveia.com/2011/05/17/warning-all-psn-users-your-
accounts-are-still-not-safe/)

~~~
pemulis
I think I misunderstood who you were talking about in the grandparent post: It
seemed like you were railing against the people who wrote the article for
testing the exploit and describing it online.

